# ID requested on a serra



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello

I just saw an advertisement of a serra on the internet, it is called a black piranha. However, it's described as grown a lot bigger and kept in a group.
Not a description that I would give a rhombeus...

How would you guys ID this fish ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Definately looks like a rhom, a nice one at that.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Great thing about sales is you can tell the customer anything you want for them to buy your product. looks like a rhom to me too and the survey still says they cant go together in HOME aquaria. unless your home is south america and you own the whole river as your aquarium. size is always debated anyways so sure the fish can grow 300 feet long but you already know better because of our information section and your resource of OPEFE.com


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhombeus


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yup looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I've seen that picture before. That is not the actual fish they are selling. Maybe there using that pic as an ex.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gerrad said:


> I've seen that picture before. That is not the actual fish they are selling. Maybe there using that pic as an ex.


He actually claims it's an old picture and the fish is much bigger now. That's just one doubt about it, the other is that he claims he's kept several of 'm together...

But the picture is a rhombeus everyone seems to agree about, so it's the fairytale he wrote about it that's the crap...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Can you get current pictures?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Lucien said:


> I've seen that picture before. That is not the actual fish they are selling. Maybe there using that pic as an ex.


He actually claims it's an old picture and the fish is much bigger now. That's just one doubt about it, the other is that he claims he's kept several of 'm together...

But the picture is a rhombeus everyone seems to agree about, so it's the fairytale he wrote about it that's the crap...
[/quote]

Iv seen that pic on the net many times befor as well. def not the fish he is selling.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Asked him 3 days ago if he could provide a more recent picture and how he manged to keep it as a group. Still no answer...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe because he's full of sh*t?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe he kept them together for a small period of time before he sold them? Some ppl that sell piranha keep juvi serras together


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Received an answer without new pics. He says he started with 6, had 3 left and he's a year old, 13cm TL.
Bullocks, over here nobody puts 6 rhoms together... way to expensive and way to hard to get


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Haha yeah maybe not in Europe


----------

